# felt f95 worth upgrading components???



## Cashmoney11o9 (Jan 19, 2010)

if you bought a felt f95 would it pay to invest in the components down the line or just buy a new bike and frame outright.... i think it'd be fun to build upon the bike but what do you think??? is the fram worth expanding upon (im a fan of aluminum over carbon or steel)... let me know what ya think thanx -Jeremy


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

I did that to my F95 team from '09, dropped 6+ pounds off of it! It's a 58cm, weighs 16.4lbs as shown below.
I love the ride of the full alloy, you're right, in this day of carbon everything it's nice to get on something with a different feel.


----------



## Cashmoney11o9 (Jan 19, 2010)

did you use all dura ace components or just on the rims?? what did you do exactly i cant tell by the pics?? and how much approx did it cost you? i was thinking about just upgrading to all 105 components and maybe an inexpensive set of quality rims because i havnt heard good things about the alex r500 that come stock... any thoughts on a 300$ or less pair of rims?


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Cashmoney11o9 said:


> did you use all dura ace components or just on the rims?? what did you do exactly i cant tell by the pics?? and how much approx did it cost you? i was thinking about just upgrading to all 105 components and maybe an inexpensive set of quality rims because i havnt heard good things about the alex r500 that come stock... any thoughts on a 300$ or less pair of rims?


I put full Dura Ace on it, granted not the cheapest way to lose weight, but I had the parts, so I used them.
I didn't end up riding the bike with the stock parts, but I love the ride, the frame is awesome.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

It's a great bike to build up and I even toyed witht he idea for a while but funds started drying up and I didn't take the plunge. Still, that's an exceptional frame to build on. Remember that just a few years ago, even many of the higher end Felts (that are now carbon) were using this frame back in the beginning. If you like aluminum, you can't go wrong with this one. BTW, looking for $300 wheels? Have you ever seen the Neuvation M28Aero wheels? Look no further:

http://www.neuvationcycling.com/

Hard to beat and Neuvation's customer service is second to none


----------

